# White stringy things that grow out from plants?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like roots to me. Do you have a pic?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

If it's a stem plant, those are roots.

+1 on the pic

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I just did a major trim yesterday but these are the ones that are still swinging around. 
Please forgive my stupidity, I'm still learning about plants but if they are roots I assume I should cut below them and then plant it right? As a better example I have a short bushy plant, echinodorus parviflorus? I bought two and they are really nice and bushy but on both of them a long stem popped up that reached almost to the top of the tank and it grow leaves all the way down it but also the long white strands popped out to the sides.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

If the long stem that reached the top of the tank had no leaves on it then I believe that's flowering, that can be snipped. As for the white things, those are roots. If the stem below the new roots begins to melt or rot, trim as you said and replant but for now, just trim back the new roots so the original roots have time to develop their system under the substrate.


----------

